# Shimano Curado vs. Abu Garcia Revo SX



## FIREFOX (Sep 14, 2010)

had a couple curado's a few years back but sold them and  switched everything to the sx's when they came out. now im looking at going back to the new curado/citica e50. i will be using them for all applications. which is best overall??


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 14, 2010)

Whats the question, revo verses curado.  Thats a matter of opinion.  I love my revo but have never cast a curado, but from what I hear the Curado is great as well.


----------



## tllewis (Sep 14, 2010)

I have all three, and spoke highly of the revo's when first came out, and i still consider them a good reel but, Imho,
the Curado is the all around best.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Sep 14, 2010)

HSTA, Sol, or Zillion hands down!


----------



## JigNchunk (Sep 14, 2010)

My Curado's have lasted me much longer than my Revo's did. I had The Revo STX and they were great at first but wore quickly.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 14, 2010)

JigNchunk said:


> My Curado's have lasted me much longer than my Revo's did. I had The Revo STX and they were great at first but wore quickly.



Sounds like I need some new Curados.....


----------



## Gotfive (Sep 14, 2010)

I have both, as well as Citica's. I believe the Citica is the best for the money. Revo's have not held up as well.


----------



## basshunter95 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have(had) both. I still have my curado and love it but my revo got stolen. 
I use my curado for plastics and spinner baits and used my revo for crankbaits and just heavier baits.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 14, 2010)

curado.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love my Revos! Curados alright but doesnt compare to my revos IMO.


----------



## kuluris25 (Sep 14, 2010)

both great reels But the bps Pro Qualifier is a Great reel hands down and only 99.99 and only 60.00 at the return center in macon.


----------



## speechless33759 (Sep 14, 2010)

Curado


----------



## porkbelly (Sep 14, 2010)

Both are good but its all up to the user. I like abu myself but would use shimano. Any one of them will go bad with time and some don't understand that most of the problems with reels is the user. I like to try new things when they come out just to buy something. Who saves money. Never had enough to save.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 14, 2010)

Georgiaboybasser13 said:


> I love my Revos! Curados alright but doesnt compare to my revos IMO.



I agree...the casting distance in an sx is waaaayyy better...I also like the drag system in the sx


----------



## TwinStick (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a few curados, and sold a revo winch after one day of use.  Too heavy, with no gains over a curado.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 17, 2010)

tllewis said:


> I have all three, and spoke highly of the revo's when first came out, and i still consider them a good reel but, Imho,
> the Curado is the all around best.



I concur... I've got 8 of the Skeet Reese Revos, and loved them when they first came out. But after some time, they seem to dwindle in performance. I've had to clean them a lot more than my shimano's or daiwa's, and it gets real time consuming.

I don't have the Revo in anything but the Skeet Reese models, but I've got a Toro Winch that I love for fishing crankbaits and plastics in any depth of water at a 5.1:1 reel speed.

I've got 2 of the Curado 200e7 (7.1:1 ratio), and those are hands down some of the longest lasting reels I have ever used (with the exception of the Daiwa Viento's which are still going just like new after 5 years of use). The curado can be supertuned to be even better, and I'm about to get my 2nd supertuned here shortly. They are durable, and I don't have to clean them after every trip... not to mention that parts are more readily accessible. One of my Revo's messed up and the part I needed was on backorder for over a year - I still haven't gotten that part, but I improvised and made it work..

but as far as everything else... your reel is only going to perform as good as the line and rod that it sits on


----------

